# Good Presbyterian Church in Washington DC area



## Romans922 (May 30, 2011)

Are there any good Presbyterian Churches in the DC area, particularly near George Washington University. 

One of my members will be in that area this summer.


----------



## Dearly Bought (May 30, 2011)

The URCNA has planted a congregation there, Christ Reformed Church, pastored by Rev. Brian Lee.


----------



## EKSB SDG (May 30, 2011)

If I were at George Washington University, I'd be worshipping at Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church in Beltsville, MD. It's about a 50 minute commute from GW, but well worth the drive if you're looking for a solidly reformed presbyterian church. I know the pastor and some of the elders. If you're interested, I'll get you in touch with them. There may be some from the congregation that live over near GW. I can check on that for you if you'd like. Also, you can listen to their sermons here: Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church - SermonAudio.com


----------



## PointingToChrist (May 30, 2011)

I don't have extensive experience with churches there, but DC has Capitol Hill Baptist (Pastor Mark Dever), and Grace DC (PCA). Grace DC, last I checked, only meets at evening service as they use a church owned by another denomination.


----------



## Hamalas (May 30, 2011)

I attended this church for about a year when I lived in the area and LOVED it! Ketoctin Covenant Presbyterian Church


----------



## ReadBavinck (May 31, 2011)

Anyone in the DC area should definitely visit Grace Church (OPC) in Vienna, VA.


----------



## Romans922 (May 31, 2011)

Hamalas said:


> I attended this church for about a year when I lived in the area and LOVED it! Ketoctin Covenant Presbyterian Church



Your signature still says you attend there....


----------



## BlackCalvinist (May 31, 2011)

Wallace Presbyterian Church Wallace PCA in College Park, MD. 30-40 min drive.


----------



## he beholds (May 31, 2011)

I'm PCA, but I think I'd at least check out Dever's church.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 31, 2011)

I have been edified by sermons by Dr. Robert Norris of Fourth Presbyterian Church in Bethesda, Maryland.


----------



## Scott1 (May 31, 2011)

By reputation:

New Hope Presbyterian Church


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 31, 2011)

The church my family and I attend: Reformed Presbyterian Church of Bowie (PCA) in Bowie is a great church. It is the single biggest reason we requested to stay in the DC area for 3 more years.


----------



## Philip (May 31, 2011)

Hamalas said:


> I attended this church for about a year when I lived in the area and LOVED it! Ketoctin Covenant Presbyterian Church


 
I would second this one (though it's a bit of a haul) or my own church at Potomac Hills. I should also mention Faith Presbyterian Church (EPC) and Gainesville Presbyterian (PCA).


----------

